# Maulkorb für MIT-Studenten



## Newsfeed (10 August 2008)

Ein US-Gericht hat die Präsentation dreier MIT-Studenten auf der Sicherheitskonferenz DefCon zu Lücken im Bezahlsystem des Bostoner Nahverkehrssystems verhindert.

Weiterlesen...


----------

